#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-22
<JuanCarlosPaco> kiubo
<SergioMeneses> JuanCarlosPaco, \o
<JuanCarlosPaco> ಠ_ಠ
<Cuco> FREDD2: buenas
<FREDD2> Cuco,
<FREDD2> como andas
<Cuco> FREDD2: todo bien vos???
<FREDD2> todo lindo por ahora
<FREDD2> esperando la lluvia
<FREDD2> no salis?
<Cuco> sali ayer fue mi cumple
<Cuco> alta caravana!
<Cuco> hoy no se toy viendo
<FREDD2> felix cumple!
<FREDD2> como anda el clima por ahi?
<Cuco> jajajaja
<Cuco> gracias por el cumple
<Cuco> aca FREDD2 esta mmm resfrescando, se viene el agua tambien
<FREDD2> y duraba mucho el lindo clima
<Cuco> claro, se venia atrasando la tormenta
<Cuco> saliste anoche?
<FREDD2> en eso estoy tmb
<FREDD2> no me gusta andar bajo la lluvia mucho
<Cuco> jaja yo depende
<Cuco> si voy a salir no me gusta
<Cuco> pero si hace calor esta para mojarse un poco a veces
<Cuco> es divertido
<FREDD2> claro, pero por zona sur se inunda
<FREDD2> no da andar chapoteando
<Cuco> jajaja
<Cuco> garron
<Cuco> por suerte las veces q fui de viaje por ahi, no me ahogue cuando llovisno
<FREDD2> jajajaa, safaste
<Cuco> seee
<Cuco> de una
<FREDD2> y hoy que sale?
<Cuco> ni idea
<Cuco> :P
<FREDD2> unos birrines con mani
<Cuco> claro
<Cuco> pero tome taaanto anoche
<Cuco> ke no se si me entra
<FREDD2> si que entra!
<FREDD2> siempre hay espacio
<FREDD2> (sono fulero)
<Cuco> si pero el higado despues se la agarra con vos
<Cuco> si, sono doble pero no importa jajajaja
<FREDD2> el higado tenes que hacerlo trabajar
<Cuco> jajaj
<FREDD2> claro
<Cuco> FREDD2: lo vengo castigando hace años
<Cuco> es mas
<Cuco> ya hay bebidas que no puedo tomar :P
<Cuco> no parezco pero me he pegado lindas curdas :P
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<FREDD2> y dale mas castigo!
<FREDD2> no sea cosa que se retobe
<Cuco> jajaajaja
<Cuco> veremos :P
<Cuco> ya se que tequila no puedo tomar mas, y roon tampoco
<Cuco> jajaja
<Cuco> el vodka hasta por ahi...
<FREDD2> por que???
<FREDD2> eso no es vida...
<Cuco> porque me agarre fuertes borracheras :P ahora las miro las botellas y ya tengo nauseas
<FREDD2> aaa, te asqueaste
<Cuco> claro
<FREDD2> tenes que volver a probar
<FREDD2> no es vida sin esas bebidas
<FREDD2> hasta rima
<Cuco> jajajaja
<Cuco> ya tiempo al tiempo
<Cuco> la del tekila fue jodida, no me acuerdo nada despues del tercero (veni tomando otras cosas antes esa noche=
<FREDD2> :P
<Cuco> jajajaja
<FREDD2> y bue, cindor antes de salir
<FREDD2> :P
<Cuco> jajajajja
<FREDD2> o zucoa
<FREDD2> pero no se si lo conoces
<Cuco> pero si!!!!
<Cuco> mira si no los voy a conocer
<Cuco> estas hablando con una friki hasta en la comida...
<FREDD2> XD
<Cuco> hablando de eso, extraño comer alfajores tatin
<Cuco> la nutela
<FREDD2> jajaja, eso es viejo tmb
<FREDD2> las manon
<Cuco> siiiii
<FREDD2> o los ositos chips
<Cuco> (baba)
<Cuco> venga! me esta dando hambre tio! diria un amigo
<FREDD2> los fantoche, esos eran triples
<Cuco> hooo eran baratos! y te podias empachar
<FREDD2> seee
<FREDD2> igual, nada supera al mantecol
<Cuco> con eso me empache jajaja
<Cuco> creo que voy a terminar pasando por el kiosko a comprar dulces :P
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> si!
<FREDD2> un mantecol de kilo
<Cuco> jajaja
<Cuco> o me pido hjelado de ultima
<FREDD2> aaa
<FREDD2> esa tmb
<FREDD2> y no hay que moverse
<Cuco> FREDD2: bueno amigo, me voy a leer unos comics comer algo y ver que hago mas tarde, total aca la joda se pone tipo 2 de la mañana
<FREDD2> claro, es temprano
<FREDD2> que la pases lindo!
<Cuco> vos tambien!
<Cuco> que no te ahogues :)
<FREDD2> grax!
<FREDD2> eso espero
<FREDD2> XD
<Cuco> jajajaja
<Cuco> beshito!
<FREDD2> otros!
<NeoRanger> Wenas gente!!
<NeoRanger> hay alguno que me puedan recomendar este kernel que salio parcheado?? Lo instalo o no??
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> malev, \o
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, 0/
<triptuker> buenas tardes gente, ando con un problema que me tiene desorientado, tengo 10.10  mi equipo es un Pentium 4 de 2.8, 2Gb de ram, disco de 80g, placa Nvidia Gforce 6200 de 512 Mb, el tema es que después de estar un rato en el sistema, se me empiesa a poner como pesado en todo sentido, la ventanas minimizan mas despacio, los vídeos de youtube por ejemplo van recontra entrecortado, es como que todo el desempeño del sistema se me vin
<DonaldShimoda> ups... se le corto en medio del parlamento, je je
<adcoma> Hola!
<adcoma> alguien podria apoyarme con una problema que tengo con una mother atom, la d510mo
<adcoma> saben como puedo hacer para que en ubuntu 10.04 levante la tarjeta de red que trae la D510MO (Realtek 8111DL)
<Z37A> hola gente
<Z37A> malev, te perdites la UbuCon, no te vi por ningun lado!
<triptuker> buenas tardes gente, ando con un problema que me tiene desorientado, tengo 10.10  mi equipo es un Pentium 4 de 2.8, 2Gb de ram, disco de 80g, placa Nvidia Gforce 6200 de 512 Mb, el tema es que después de estar un rato en el sistema, se me empiesa a poner como pesado en todo sentido, la ventanas minimizan mas despacio, los vídeos de youtube por ejemplo van recontra entrecortado, es como que todo el desempeño del sistema se me vin
<Z37A> triptuker, te fijastes si tenes algo atras corriendo que consuma mucho CPU/Memoria?
<Z37A> te podes fijar en Sistema->Administracion->Monitor del sistema
<triptuker> Z37A, por ahora esta andando bien, cuando se me ponga lenta me fijo
<triptuker> gracias
<sansen> hola Cuco1
<Cuco1> hoaa
<Cuco1> como va? sansen
<sansen> todo bien
<sansen> voce?
<Cuco1> sansen: aca ando buscando otro reproductor de musica
<sansen> por qué otro ? cuál usas ?
<Cuco1> usaba shythmbox
<Cuco1> me baje exaile
<Cuco1> sansen: vos cual usas?
<sansen> yo uso pragha xD
<sansen> pero todavía no está en los repositorios
<sansen> Cuco1, pero por qué no te gustan ?
<Cuco1> no me mmm convence
<Cuco1> osea la forma de organizacion de la biblioteca me resulta molesta
<sansen> y antes que usabas ??
<Cuco1> jajajaja
<Cuco1> shythmbox
<sansen> en win?
<Cuco1> perdon Rhythmbox
<Cuco1> aaa en win?
<Cuco1> mmm el repro de win media
<Cuco1> :p por sansen?
<sansen> bueno ese es peor :P
<sansen> usa audacious
<sansen> o gmusicbrowser ? o banshee ? o algun otro hay mcuhos
<Cuco1> ya me baje exaile
<sansen> ah jeje pensé que no te gustaba ninguno de esos
<Cuco1> :P+
<Cuco1> estuve chusmeando sansen y el exaile tiene buenas criticas ante otros, asi que vamos a ver que onda
<Cuco1> sansen: che esta bueno exaile
<sansen> no se yo uso otracosa
<Cuco1> :P
<sansen> voy a morfar
<Cuco1> oki yo igual
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<sur07_> hola
<sur07_> hola, como estan?
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \O
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses,
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, aqui trabajando en unas wikis de ubuntu :D
<mama21mama> muy bien.
<mama21mama> a.mil.ar lo registre xD
<mama21mama> y p.int.ar
<mama21mama> xDD
<mama21mama> en nic.ar
<mama21mama> tambien me registre una .tk
<mama21mama> dominios me refiero para mis proyectos.
<mama21mama> che vi el twitter español
<mama21mama> esta bueno.
<mama21mama> picotea algo asi se llama.
<mama21mama> interesante .
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Eddie Santiago - Atrevido Y Diferente - Tu Me Quemas - (3:59/4:57)
<Guest27546> \o
<granjeroOo> hola, alguien sabe que pasa con el "informe metereologico" de los paneles de ubuntu 10.04. hace días que no se me actualiza!
<Guest27546> granjero, !
<FREDD2> hace unos dias probe uno y no funcaba, no recuerdo si era de water chanel
<granjeroOo> FREDD2,
<FREDD2> todo bien che?
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-24
<granjero> hola, alguien sabe que pasa con el "informe metereologico" de los paneles de ubuntu 10.04. hace días que no se me actualiza!
<granjero> FREDD2, ! estas?
<mama21mama> alguien la tiene clara con .htaccess ?
<granjero> hola mama21mama !
<granjero> yo no
<mama21mama> hola granjero
<granjero> te hago una preguntita sobre un comando que necesito hacer
<mama21mama> ok
<granjero> necesito borrar todos los logs que tengan más de 30 dias
<granjero> sería asi?
<granjero> rm "find /var/log -name log* -mtime +30"
<granjero> es para un test que tengo que responder
<granjero> lo que pasa es que si lo tiro y me borra todo fuí!
<granjero> ese comando borraría todo lo que de como resultado el find que está entre comillas?
<mama21mama> supongo que te tira error, sin saber. digo.
<granjero> sudo find /var/log -name log* -mtime +6
<granjero> eso me da resultados
<granjero> con +30 no
<granjero> y si pongo eso entre comillas despues de un rm debería borrar los archivos que esncuentra
<granjero> en teoría no?
<mama21mama> tal vez con grep
<FREDD2> no borres los logs granjero
<granjero> no no los borro FREDD2 !
<FREDD2> jajajaj
<granjero> tengo que armar un comando para un test que estoy haciendo
<FREDD2> aaa
<granjero> rm "find /var/log -name log* -mtime +30"
<granjero> ese iría?
<granjero> rm "find /var/log -name *log* -mtime +30"
<FREDD2> te borra toooooooodo lo que empieza con log
<mama21mama> ese tira error creo
<FREDD2> va, todo lo que tenga log
<granjero> claro
<FREDD2> no hace falta poner find
<granjero> asi dice la pregunta
<FREDD2> te tira error por que hay algun directorio
<granjero> 9.- Desarrolle un comando para borrar todos los archivos de log que tengan una de mas de treinta dias de haber sido creados.
<granjero> está escrita como el toor la pregunta
<FREDD2> rm /var/log log -mtime +30
<FREDD2> o
<FREDD2> rm /var/log log -Rf  -mtime +30
<FREDD2> y como root
<granjero> -R es recursivo no?
<granjero> y -f para que no pregunte
<FREDD2> claro
<FREDD2> el -R cuidado eh!
<FREDD2> podes hacer mierda todo
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<granjero> igual todo lo pruebo en virtuales
<granjero> si espichan espichan
<FREDD2> see
<granjero> fuiste a la ubucon?
<FREDD2> no llegaba
<FREDD2> andaba por provincia
<FREDD2> me daba fiaca ir y despues volver
<FREDD2> ajajaja
<FREDD2> vos?
<granjero> no
<granjero> mucha fiaca
<granjero> me hubiera gustado ir el viernes a la charla de migracion para pymes
<Morelia> hola, q pena molestarlos. Tengo un problema desde hace dias que quiero resolver. Desinstale el internet inalambrico de mi ubuntu 9.4. Me dijeron q la unica medida seria reinstalar ubuntu 9.4, pero se me hace teso, ya que le agrege muchas cosas  ami ubuntu y me costaria mucho volverlo con las funciones q ya estan. AYudeneme porfavor
<juanman> hola Morelia
<juanman> no te detecta la placa inalambrica?
<juanman> q desinstalaste especificamente?
<Morelia> tenia internet inalambrico perfectamente, pero en busqueda de una solucion para una cosa, sin querer desinstale el inalambrico
<Morelia> mira... donde salen las conexiones, ese icono de arriba
<Morelia> en "inalambricas", elimine el nombre de mi red
<juanman> aha, es 3g o wifi?
<Morelia> chispas..no sè cual es la diferencia
<Morelia> recien uso ubuntu y no se mucho
<juanman> 3g es si tienes con un proveedor de telefonia y un modem usb parecido a un pendrive
<Morelia> me parece q es wifi entonces
<juanman> bien, entonces si haces click en el icono de arriba, no te aparece una lista de redes?
<Morelia> asi es
<juanman> bien, y aparece la red a la q te conectabas?
<Morelia> pero en el area de "redes inalambricas" no me aparece ninguna
<Morelia> no aparece la red a la q me conectaba, por q sin querer la elimine
<Morelia> pero cuando voy a un lugar con muchas redes wifi, me aparecen todas ellas
<juanman> aha, entonces tu placa wifi esta funcionando bien... no tenes q reinstalar
<Morelia> entonces..como hago con la red a la q deseo conectarme?
<juanman> ahora, si donde siempre te conectabas no aparece tu red, puede q sea una red inalambrica oculta
<Morelia> no no, esa red la "administro yo", tengo su clave de acceso y todo
<juanman> bien, tendrias q reiniciar las configuraciones del network-manager
<juanman> espera q busque como se hace eso
<Morelia> y masomenos como se hace eso? es muy dificil y te tomara mucho tiempo explicarme? con sinceridad--no me molesto
<juanman> nono, es borrar un par de archivos...
<juanman> espera q lo pruebo en una maquina virtual y te digo
<Morelia> porfavor...te agradeceria enormemente la ayuda
<juanman> ahh, a ver... te acordas el nombre exacto de la red?
<Morelia> claro
<juanman> bien, entonces en conexiones de red podes podes ir a "añadir" en la solapa "inalámbrica"
<Morelia> y la clave tambien
<Morelia> si...q mas?
<Morelia> solo eso?
<juanman> en añadir, tenes q escribir el nombre exacto de la red en SSID
<juanman> con las mismas mayusculas y minusculas
<Morelia> ajà--
<juanman> despues en la solapa de seguridad, tenes q escribir el tipo de cifrado y contraseña
<Morelia> solo eso
<Morelia> ?
<juanman> si, tildale el conectar automaticamente y dale a añadir
<Morelia> probare..dejame ver
<Morelia> pues..no
<Morelia> pues no...
<Morelia> pues no..no tengo internet
<Morelia> inalambrico
<juanman> mmm
<juanman> a ver, te voy a dar una serie de pasos para q sigas
<juanman> abri una terminal (anda a aplicaciones -> terminal)
<Morelia> si. q pongo
<juanman> pone sudo iwlist scan
<juanman> copia y pega
<juanman> click del medio pega
<Morelia> ya
<Morelia> me salio toda una vaina
<juanman> bien, ves el nombre de tu red por ahi?
<Morelia> si, si
<Morelia> si la veo :'(
<Morelia> que emocion
<Morelia> en  ESSID:
<juanman> bien
<juanman> tenes internet en la maquina por cable u otro medio?
<juanman> o estas en otra pc?
<Morelia> estoy en mi laptop, con internet cableado,
<Morelia> sin embargo...automaticamente reconocia conexiones inalambricas
<juanman>  Morelia: aca volvi...
<Morelia> gracias a Dios!
<juanman> a ver, si podes conectarte a internet en la maquina con problemas...
<juanman> por cable
<juanman> se puede desinstalar y purgar el network-manager y despues reinstalarlo
<Morelia> puedo conectarme por internet cableado, pero necesito el inalambrico
<Morelia> aja..como se haceeso?
<juanman> claro
<juanman> bueno, conectate a internet cableado...
<juanman> despues abris una terminal
<juanman> y escribis
<juanman> sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager network-manager-pptp
<juanman> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<juanman> sudo service network-manager start
<juanman> y deberia quedar como nuevo :P
<Morelia> a ver...
<mama21mama> che creo que fue al dope borrar el NM
<mama21mama> si solo tenia cableada con borrar el NM como va a hacer install network-manager si no tiene conexion
<mama21mama> ahora debe poner como repositorio el cd de ubuntu para instalar el  network-manager
<juanman> mama21mama: lo probe en una vm y se puede
<juanman> el enlace no se pierde
<mama21mama> que enlace?
<juanman> el enlace/conexion a internet
<mama21mama> entra al irc en la vm
<mama21mama> y hace eso.
<mama21mama> si hace tu nuevo nick un Ping timeout es que se perdio el enlace.
<mama21mama> o un ping google.com
<juanman> a ver, ahora pruebo...
<juanman> pero me descargo los paquetes...
<otrojuanman> well
<mama21mama> what us well?
<mama21mama> :s
<mama21mama> *is
<mama21mama> que es well?
<mama21mama> translate> "así"
<mama21mama> aaa
<otrojuanman> estoy sin network-manager
<mama21mama> translate> "lo que está bien"
<otrojuanman> y con conexion
<mama21mama> que mala traduccion
<mama21mama> si?
<otrojuanman> jeje
<mama21mama> que conexion tiene el vb?
<mama21mama> mv?
<mama21mama> otrojuanman, si reinicias la mv no conecta
<mama21mama> si tienes el so instalado en mv.
<otrojuanman> seguramente
<otrojuanman> esta instalado, sep
<mama21mama> pero si lo removiste
<otrojuanman> va, podria conectarme pero con ifconfig / dhclient
<mama21mama> sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager network-manager-pptp
<mama21mama> lo removiste
<otrojuanman> claro, no me puedo conectar por network-manager, pero si manualmente
<otrojuanman> digamos q el soporte de red q esta en el kernel, no lo pierdo
<otrojuanman> solo la interfaz bonita para autoconectarme y bla
<mama21mama> si?
<mama21mama> mira vos.
<juanman> y este juanman tambien se va, q mañana hay q trabajar temprano
<Mac84> hola alguien! necesito una pequeña ayudita jajaja
<Mac84> alguien tiene idea si el ubuntu server funca en una mac mini powerpc ???
<sansen> powerpc -> debian
<qube> buenas!
<chory> hola
<qube> como va?
 * mama21mama 0/
<fromgus> hola
<fromgus> cuando se monta un pendrive, donde puedo verlo desde consola
<fromgus> como tengo una notebook, tengo muchos /dev/sdX
<rakoonGoG> clear
<rakoonGoG> jajaja, no funciona :P
<chory> fromgus@ mira en /media/NOMBRE_DEL_DISPOSITIVO
<chory> o en places > Computer (o el nombre que tenga segun tu idioma)
<fromgus> el problema es que tengo que hacer un usb arrancable con una iso de debian. y tengo un programa que va a escribir en /dev/sdc1 y no quiero que toque otro disco por error
<chory> en la consola pone mount que te muestra los dispositivos, identificas el q está montado el USB y listo
<chory> por el nombre de target del mount
<fromgus> excelente.
<fromgus> con mount lo encontré
<rakoonGoG> cual es el programa?
<fromgus> tengo ubuntu 9.04 y el cd del 10.04. Existe alguna pagina que explique un upgrade offline?
<rakoonGoG> porque si es el unetbootin te toma el usb de una
<rakoonGoG> no tenes que configurar nada directamente
<fromgus> el programa es unetbooting
<fromgus> me aseguro por si lee otro sdx por error
<rakoonGoG> ese te levanta por fefault el usb que tengas enchufado y obviamente montado por el sistema
<rakoonGoG> ;)
<rakoonGoG> ahh, ok, te entiendo
<fromgus> gracias.
<rakoonGoG> no se si podes hacer un upgrade offline, a menos que tengas los paquetes ya bajados :S
<rakoonGoG> http://hubpages.com/hub/Ubuntu-Offline-Upgrade
<rakoonGoG> aca hay una que explica en forma visual
<rakoonGoG> esta en ingles...
<fromgus> muchas gracias
<rakoonGoG> de nadas
<granjero> buenas!
<upszot> hola gente
<upszot> alguien sabe si se le puede dar soporte de "flash" a links2 ??
<juanman> upszot: aloha
<juanman> jeje, capaz q algun engendro se puede hacer para ver peliculas de youtube, por ej
<juanman> pero no creo q mucho mas :P
<upszot> si para ver peliculas de utbe supongo que mplayer.....
<upszot> pero lo que estoy necesitando es para navegar por paginas ....
<upszot> actualmente lo estoy haciendo con links2 -g -mode 1440,900 -driver fb
<upszot> pero tengo problemas con las paginas con flash....
<juanman> -g? tenes las X arriba...
<juanman> xq no usas otro navegador?
<upszot> estuve revisando las use-flags de links/ links2/elinks/w3m/lynx y no encontre nada para darle soporte para flash
<upszot> no no tengo las x... estoy con framebuffer
<juanman> ni flash, y el javascript es muy pobre, si tiene algo
<juanman> ahh, pense q -g era graphical
<upszot> es de graphical... pero corre por fb
<upszot> XD
<juanman> :P
<juanman> claro
<juanman> no creo q haya nada...
<upszot> =((
<juanman> y mas q el flash, el problema hoy es javascript tambien
<upszot> elinks tiene soporte para javascript
<juanman> de html5 tambien olvidate
<juanman> see, pero muy basico
<upszot> sep
<juanman> como el css
<upszot> ... ni modo... tendre que esperar a terminar de compilar el kde... =(
<upszot> es que se me petaron las X
<upszot> asique aca estoy con centerim & links2 XD
<upszot> jeje
<juanman> cosas q pasan :P
<juanman> tampoco necesitas todo kde
<juanman> con q levanten las X...
<upszot> sep
<upszot> seria lindo poder levantar chromium en fb....
<upszot> XD
<juanman> seee, jejeje
<granjero> hola
<granjero> alguien?
<granjero> una pregunta
<Cuco> sansen: holaaa
<Cuco> FREDD2: buenas
<granjero> estoy haciendo pruebas de samba con una máquina virtual. le puse ubuntu server 8.04 configuré samba igual a un server que tengo aca en la misma red pero le cambié el nombre del grupo de trabajo y la carpeta compartida ya que en la virtual tengo otro user
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-25
<granjero> el tema es que con "nautilus smn://server/disco-zeta"
<granjero> accedo a la comparticion que arm;e
<granjero> pero no la veo en nautilus cuando pongo que muestre la red
<Cuco> o.O
<Cuco> hola granjero
<granjero> Cuco!
<granjero> como va?
<Cuco> granjero: bien aca investigando sobre algo vos?
<granjero> en lo de 3 lineas más arriba
<granjero> que investigas vos?
<Cuco> Cuco: soy novata :P y viste que hay un mmm no se si es parche o que para instalar juegos de windows en linux
<Cuco> bueno quiero ver si sirve para instalar un programa o es solo para juegos
<granjero> ?¿
<Cuco> jejejejejej
<Cuco> que no entendiste XD
<granjero> si vos sos novata o estas buitreando a una novata
<granjero> wine
<Cuco> soy novata
<granjero> o playonlinux
<Cuco> me llamo flavia :)
<granjero> hola
<Cuco> hola :P
<Cuco> me voy a poner a leer quiero ver si soporta el dreamweaber
<granjero> mmm
<granjero> con las cosas de adobe wine tiene algunos problemas
<granjero> fijate en winehq.com
<granjero> en la parte de appdb
<granjero> ahi te dice como andan todas las apps
<Cuco> a ver, oki voy a mirar
<Cuco> granjero: al parecer funciona
<granjero> bueno suerte con la instalación!
<granjero> cualquier cosa preguntá
<granjero> sigo con mi server
<FREDD2> \o
<Cuco> granjero: gracias! jejeje
<Cuco> FREDD2: :P
<FREDD2> Cuco, hola!
<Cuco> como va FREDD2???
<FREDD2> todo lindo, con calor
<FREDD2> vos?
<Cuco> FREDD2: aca tratando de entender como es el tema de wine
<Cuco> si aca hizo calor pero ahora esta mas aceptable el clima
<FREDD2> para que wine?
<Cuco> quiero usar el dreamweaber
<FREDD2> jajaajaj
<FREDD2> tenes nvu
<FREDD2> dreamweaber es aparatoso
<Cuco> nvu?
<Cuco> me baje dos programas pero ninguno me gusta, estoy acostumbrada al dream
<FREDD2> nvu es un editor html
<FREDD2> no tiene tantos chiches, pero para eso tenes el editor :P
<Cuco> no se, para colmo tengo que terminar un trabajo para dentro de poco y estos programas tienen todo dado vuelta y no tengo tiempo para ponerme a explorarlos
<FREDD2> :P
<FREDD2> con wine levantas al toque dream
<FREDD2> pones entorno xp o w98, y listo
<FREDD2> despues instalas wine algo.exe
<Cuco> si eso vi, estoy viendo si bajar la vieja o la beta
<Cuco> y usar un dream portable para salir del paso
<FREDD2> tmb, esa es piola
<Cuco> fue bajo la beta
<Cuco> para para
<Cuco> nvu es como un wine?
<Cuco> a no
<Cuco> lei mal
<Cuco> XD
<FREDD2> no
<FREDD2> es un editor
<Cuco> FREDD2: :P
<Cuco> FREDD2: que tal tu dia?
<FREDD2> mucho laburo, pero tranqui
<Cuco> FREDD2: como me gustaria decir lo mismo
<FREDD2> por?
<Cuco> porque estoy sin empleo
<FREDD2> sos joven, te pueden mantener tus padres
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> si no quieren hacerlo, ocupo tu lugar
<Cuco> jajajajja
<Cuco> es qeu ya me canse
<Cuco> quiero mi dinero como atnes
<Cuco> tenia empleo
<FREDD2> es feo depender de otro
<Cuco> sip
<FREDD2> yo quisiera depender de otro igual
<FREDD2> jajaajaj
<Cuco> esta bueno por un tiempo
<FREDD2> no tengo idea
<FREDD2> XD
<Cuco> jajajajaja
<Cuco> ufaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Cuco> mañana tengo que rendir
<FREDD2> yo mañana de nuevo a las terrazas a laburar
<FREDD2> voy a terminar como pele
<Cuco> jajajaja
<Cuco> a las terrazas?
<FREDD2> si, los aire acondicionados estan casi siempre en las terrazas
<FREDD2> o sotanos
<Cuco> aaaaaaaaa jaja
<Cuco> perdona es q me habia olvidado
<Cuco> de que laburabas
<FREDD2> si, mato gente (?)
<Cuco> jajaja eso suena divertido
<Cuco> ser francotirador :P
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> algo asi
<FREDD2> los mato de frio o de calor
<Cuco> jajajajja
<FREDD2> es lenta
<Cuco> lenta y dolorosa
<FREDD2> see
<FREDD2> de que laburabas vos?
<Cuco> soldando placas electronicas
<Cuco> che mi ubuntu anda raro
<Cuco> no me anda el empathy
<Cuco> me andan las mitad de las cosas -.-
<FREDD2>  XD
<FREDD2> nunca use ubuntu
<Cuco> el emesene tampoco me anda bien
<Cuco> tengo gente agregada y no me la muestra
<FREDD2> XD
<Cuco> el amsn directamente ni se abre
<FREDD2> usa el amsn
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<Cuco> u.u es un caos
<Cuco> no se como sera con pdgin
<Cuco> abrir el msn
<FREDD2> en otros tiempo lo use, cuando era gaim
<FREDD2> es excelente
<Cuco> ? gaim?
<Cuco> hey, aca me salto una ventana y ni idea de que programa
<Cuco> hu mira el empathy haaaaa me siento ignorante, no entiendo nada
<FREDD2> :P
<Cuco> me salto la ventana y en el programa no veo los conctatos, me rindo u.u voy a configurar pdgin
<FREDD2> jajaajaj
<FREDD2> cuantos clientes tenes?
<FREDD2> emesene ams ahora pdgin
<Cuco> emmm jajaja
<Cuco> baje de todo porque todo no anda
<FREDD2> empeza a reiniciar demonios
<FREDD2> matar procesos al dope
<Cuco> y como hago eso
<FREDD2> ps aux
<FREDD2> y vas mirando los procesos al pedo o colgado
<Cuco> no te lo peudo creer me tira el pdgin 'imposible validar el certificado' 'el certificado por omega.contacts.msn.com no pudo ser validado. la cadena de certificados presentada es invalida'
<FREDD2> XD
<Cuco> desde consola?
<sansen> no te funciona ninguno ?
<sansen> pidgin no va a funcionar hasta que suban el parche
<Cuco> sansen: el emesene funciona pero mal
<Cuco> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Cuco> con razon
<Cuco> empathy no me muestra los contactos XD
<sansen> el problema no son los mensajeros
<sansen> es el protocolo
<sansen> del msn
<Cuco> me cago en msn, malditos
<sansen> en microsoft
<Cuco> :(
<Cuco> bue seguire usando ebuddy
<Cuco> FREDD2: no te sobra un aire a condicionado?
<FREDD2> nop
<FREDD2> de momento no
<Cuco> :(
<FREDD2> aparte me dedico a los centrales yo
<Cuco> todo mal hoy, no pego una :(
<Cuco> :'(
<FREDD2> :P
<FREDD2> es para equilibrar la balanza
<Cuco> jajajajaja
<FREDD2> al unico que le va siempre bien es a sansen
<Cuco> la verdad
<FREDD2> no se cansa de triunfar
<Cuco> sansen:  cual es el secreto?
<Cuco> jajajajaja el amsn me abrio mmm unas 30 ventanas
<FREDD2> no lo revela
<Cuco> nos tendremos que buscar nuestro propio secreto
<FREDD2> parece que si
<FREDD2> o robarselo
<Cuco> FREDD2: quieres una naranja? o una cerveza
<Cuco> naaa
<Cuco> nada de robos
<sansen> el secreto es el de tus ojod
<Cuco> hay que saber mirar verdad?
<FREDD2> una naranja
<FREDD2> o un melon con jerez
<sansen> el secreto es no usar msn
<Cuco> y como chateo con mis amigos?
<sansen> decile que usen jabber
<Cuco> :O
<Cuco> granjero: y pudiste con lo tuyo?
<granjero> estaba viendo una pelicula
<granjero> me falta un tema de permisos
<granjero> y accesos
<FREDD2> exitos!
<FREDD2> sera hasta algun momento!
<FREDD2> adios!
<granjero> chau FREDD2 !
<Cuco> FREDD2: me bua saludos!
<Cuco> sansen: me voy, saludos!
<filo> alguien sabe como crear un servidor mail con webmail?
<dauthiwarlord> Hola que tal ... hay alguna manera de configurar una resolución mediante xrandr aunque el monitor no se detecte? ...
<dauthiwarlord> Hola que tal ... hay alguna manera de configurar una resolución mediante xrandr aunque el monitor no se detecte o la salida de video sea default* ?
<Obito> Hola! Como estan ¿?¿? Alguien ha instalado en ubuntu 10.04 el driver de la placa de video S3 Unichrome Pro ¿?
<l1pe> Obito: el driver unichrome es uno de esos drivers "que no andan bien"
<Obito> l1pe, si.. u.u ya andube leyendo algunas cosas.. y parece q esta bastante feito
<Obito>  Para instalar el plugin de flash en ubuntu 10.04 es simplemente "sudo apt-get install flash-player-plugin" ¿?
<rakoonGoG> sep
<rakoonGoG> ese o el non-free
<rakoonGoG> pero para el ubuntu que tenes el flash-player-plugin va como piña
<rakoonGoG> igualmente sigo pensando que el flash para linux es una goma... anda como el tuje
<rakoonGoG> probe millones de distros no solo basadas en debian para un proyecto en flash del laburo
<rakoonGoG> y todas andas pesimo
<FREDD2> flash es pesimo
<rakoonGoG> totalmente de acuerdo
<CariTete> buenas gente!
<CariTete> ando en busca de ayuda, tengo problemas con el inicio de Ubuntu
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como hago con para rebootear y correr el fsck antes que monte los discos rígidos.
<granjero> no tengo CD para bootear un live cd
 * mama21mama 0/
<FREDD2> \o
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-26
<CariTete> buenas gente!
<CariTete> alguien que pueda darme una mano ? o una idea ? :)
<FREDD2> si te doy una mano me quedo sin ideas
<FREDD2> :P
<CariTete> jajaja ...
<CariTete> entonces una idea, asi conservas las manos :)
<CariTete> hoy actualice mi ubuntu 10.04 con un "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", cuando reinicie ya no inició mas. me muestra el plymouth y despues la pantalla de queda negra
<CariTete> alguna idea ?
<CariTete> la grafica es una ATI
<FREDD2> probablemente actualizo el controlador
<FREDD2> alt+f1 , podes entrar en una terminal?
<FREDD2> alt+ctrl+f1*
<CariTete> no, no me deja entrar a ninguna de las tty. es como que se bloquean todos los accesos
<FREDD2> no te actualizo el kernel?
<FREDD2> tenes otro kernel instalado?
<CariTete> como puedo saberlo? ya que el sistema no inicia y no me deja ingresar nada por teclado
<CariTete> macana, ahora no encuentra el grub :p ... voy a probar instalarlo desde el livecd
<joaco> hola aqui traigo una gran duda utilizo Ubuntu 9.10 pero no me he podido actualizar a la versión 10.04 simplemente por el driver de video que no me es compatible alguien me podria ayudar
<joaco> !google video 10.04
<rakoonGoG> alguien sabe porque si tengo instalado el empathy en el lubuntu, y al tener habilitado la funcionalidad de people nearby, no me reconoce las otras personas cerca que lo tienen habilitado tambien??
<rakoonGoG> porque no me toma a la gente del trabajo que tienen el mint por ejemplo y el ubuntu normal
<rakoonGoG> todos 10.10
<Seva1> hola
<Seva1> hay alguien
<Seva1> ?
<Seva1> Necesito ayuda con flash
<rakoonGoG> para diseñar??
<rakoonGoG> o para el plugin?
<Seva1> para el plugin
<rakoonGoG> a ver si te puedo ayudar
<rakoonGoG> decime
<Seva1> tengo ubuntu 9.10 y no me funciona el plugin de flash
<Seva1> intente de todas maneras y nada
<Seva1> hasta manualmente desde la terminal
<Seva1> pero nada
<rakoonGoG> que plugin instalaste?
<rakoonGoG> el flash-player-plugin?
<rakoonGoG> o el non-free?
<Seva1> tengo los dos
<Seva1> por que si saco el no-free no me anda nada
<Seva1> mmmmm
<Seva1> bueno
<Seva1> en fin, al menos saben como hacer una particion de disco, asi instalo el 10.10
<Brunach0x> hola alguien me expica que es un laucnhpad?
<beuno> Brunach0x, http://www.launchpad.net/
<Seva1> se fueron a comer? je. estoy mas solo que kun fu
<rakoonGoG> jajajaj
<rakoonGoG> perdon..
<rakoonGoG> proba con desinstalar el flash plugin
<rakoonGoG> bajate el .deb de la pagina por las dudas
<rakoonGoG> y tira el dpkg -i NOMBRE_DEL_PAQUETE
<rakoonGoG> y reinicia
<rakoonGoG> ami me paso que al principio no me daba bola
<rakoonGoG> pero reinicie y agarro
<rakoonGoG> proba con eso
<rakoonGoG> me fui a comer gente!!
<rakoonGoG> vuelvo en un rato!
<rakoonGoG> funco el flash?
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Eddie Santiago - Atrevido Y Diferente - Tu Me Quemas - (1:25/4:57)
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Cada Loco Con Su Tema - Desconocido - Me Tumbaron El Reten - (0:06/3:52)
<sur07_> hola a todos
<FREDD2> \o
<sur07_> hola, es posible hablar con alguien?
<FREDD2> depende
<FREDD2> si tenes microfono y msn si (?)
<FREDD2> :P
<FREDD2> con un poco de paciencia se te da una mano
<sur07_> tengo msn, pero no microfono
<FREDD2> jajaj, estaba bromeando con respecto de hablar
<FREDD2> no es un canal para charla mas bien es de ayuda
<sur07_> ah perdon, bueno, no lo sabia
<sur07_> vos q tenes mas experiencia, donde puedo encontrar canales para usuarios principiantes de Ubuntu
<sur07_> para charlar, intercarbiar ideas, experiencias, etc
<FREDD2> es-ubuntu
<FREDD2> perdon ubuntu-es
<sur07_> muchas gracias
<FREDD2> de nada
<FREDD2> 50$
<FREDD2> es por la consulta
<FREDD2> :P
<marteduar> Hola todos. soy algo novato y requiero ayuda.El creador de dicos usb borro tabla en disco usb de resguardo
<FREDD2> ??
<marteduar> he probado con testdisk pero no lo entiendo, aparecen las particiones duplicadas
<FREDD2> hace esto
<FREDD2> pone en una terminal df -h
<FREDD2> ahi te dice todas las particiones, puntos de montaje y espacio
<FREDD2> probalemente modifico el fstab el coso que usaste (no lo conozco=
<FREDD2> =
<marteduar> intentaba instalar otra version live de ubuntu
<marteduar> probaré gracias
<FREDD2> aa, habras particionado mal, digo yo
<FREDD2> tmb cfdisk te puede servir
<marteduar> le di orden de borrar la partición donde estaba el SO anterior
<marteduar> la terminal no encuentra la orden tmb
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-27
 * mama21mama 0/
<fromgus> hola, gente. quiero usar awesome gestor de ventanas y necesito saber conectarme wifi desde la consola. alguien tiene la posta?
<fromgus> saben como cierro gnome y paso a GDM ?
<chivilcasa> hola gente alguien podría decirme como solucionar: Al hacer clic en lugares - carpeta personal, se abre el reproductor totem
<Bytes> buenas tardes gente
<Bytes> tengo una consulta con respecto a un servidor dhcp y subnetting
<Bytes> una vez que tengo las redes definidas, como para que una subred sea nada mas para dhcp
<Bytes> ?
<Bytes> nadie que me pueda ayudar?
<Killman> hola Bytes
<Killman> cual es el problema?
<Bytes> hola Killman
<Bytes> tengo un problema con un servidor dhcp
<Killman> ah
<Bytes> en una red eth0: 192.168.1.0/24, la dividi en 3 redes de 100,40 y 40 hosts
<Killman> ya veo
<Bytes> el tema es que quiero que la red de 100 hosts 192.168.1.0/25 sea para dhcp y las demas solo para estaticas
<Bytes> le configure un rango de ip para esa subred, seria asi option range 192.168.1.20 192.168.1.90: resulta que me dice que esas ip no pertenecen a esa red
<Bytes> tenes alguna idea?
<Killman> usas la mascara 24 o 25 ?
<Bytes> 25
<Bytes> para la red 1.0
<Bytes> para la red 1.128 uso 26
<Bytes> red 1.192 uso tambien 26
<Killman> ah
<Killman> en mi router uso la 8 aunque no se para que quiero tantos host
<Bytes> Killman, alguna idea?
<Killman> Bytes: probaste con la mascara 24?
<Killman> esa es para 192.....
<Bytes> pero mascara 24 seria justamente para toda la red
<Bytes> y yo no quiero eso
<Bytes> por eso la dividi
<Killman> ah
<Killman> Bytes: 130.0.0.0/26 no sirve asi?
<Bytes> mmm, no
<Killman> ah
 * mama21mama 0/
<Killman> 0/
<Bytes> hola mama21mama
<mama21mama> hola Bytes Killman
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-28
<gucko1> كيفكن شباب
<gucko1> يا عمو
<gucko1> يا خالو
<gucko1> السلام عليكم
<mama21mama> <mama21mama> uptime
<mama21mama> <Su|Logs> I have been running for 7 weeks, 4 days, 21 hours, 33 minutes, and 57 seconds.
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> :o
<mama21mama> Usage:   translate lang1 lang2 'string of words to translate...'
<mama21mama> Example: translate en es 'Hello World!'
<mama21mama> translate> "semana"
<mama21mama> :o
<mama21mama> mas eficiente que locobot
<mama21mama> <Su|Bot> I have been running for 7 weeks, 4 days, 21 hours, 38 minutes, and 13 seconds.
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> si entran a joder el canal podemos hablar de traer a Su|Bot aqui
<mama21mama> los bot estan en california con gentoo.
<triptuker> buenas tardes sres. tengo una consulta me equipo es un Pentium 4 de 2.8 Ghz, 2Gb de Ram, Disco de 80Gb y placa Nvidia Gforce 6200 de 512Mb. estoy usando Ubuntu 10.10. el tema es que de a ratos ciento que el sistema se me pone medio pesado, no se si sera limitaciones del mi hard o alguna configuración, he notado pos si sirve el dato que aveces se me pone pesado después de ver algunos vídeos flash en paginas como youtube
<triptuker> buenas tardes sres. tengo una consulta me equipo es un Pentium 4 de 2.8 Ghz, 2Gb de Ram, Disco de 80Gb y placa Nvidia Gforce 6200 de 512Mb. estoy usando Ubuntu 10.10. el tema es que de a ratos ciento que el sistema se me pone medio pesado, no se si sera limitaciones del mi hard o alguna configuración, he notado pos si sirve el dato que aveces se me pone pesado después de ver algunos vídeos flash en paginas como youtube
<Debian_> triptuker, posiblemente este swapiando
<Debian_> tengo una pc mas o menos igual a eso y con flash se cuelga un poco
<Debian_> por eso no uso mas flash...
<triptuker> Debian_ swapiando... traducción por favor :)
<FREDD2> en ves de usar ram usa lo que esta cacheado
<FREDD2> cuando pasa X% de ram empieza a swapear
<FREDD2> fijate en google, "swappines"
<FREDD2> como la swapp (que es el rigido) es mas lenta que la ram, pasa eso
<FREDD2> Tukeke, locaso
<triptuker> haaa. ya se, no tenia el nombre
<FREDD2> con eso bajas el uso de swap y usas toda la ram
<Tukeke> FREDD2, que jue
<FREDD2> todo en orden camarada?
<triptuker> pero no creo que seasolo flash, porqeu hace un rato reinicie todo, y hasta ahora no use nada con flash e igual esta pesado el sistema
<FREDD2> triptuker, el escritorio consume, el reproductor etc
<FREDD2> mas si es gnome o kde
<triptuker> fredd2. estoy usando gnome. por eso pregunto si las caracteristicas de mi equipo no se estan quedando chicas para ubuntu con gnome o kde, en especial por el micro
<FREDD2> hace años que deje de usar gnome por eso mismo
<FREDD2> el consumo es excesivo
<FREDD2> el chirimbolo del volumen consumia memoria!
<FREDD2> tirate a otro escritorio triptuker , lxde fluxbox
<triptuker> fredd2. cual usas?? yo use un tiempo xfce, pero no me gusto para nada
<FREDD2> xfec
<FREDD2> yo uso fluxbox
<FREDD2> no le doy tanta pelota a que sea vistoso si no funcional
<FREDD2> si les metes mano a los escritorios los dejas lindos y ligeros
<FREDD2> con gnome o kde olvidate de eso, no son ligeros
<triptuker> tenes razon, pero me gusta lo vistoso ahunque no lo aparatoso, creo que mi problema es el micro
<FREDD2> si tenes un buen disipador hacele un pequeño oc
<FREDD2> fijate las temp. de chipset y eso
<triptuker> eso esta todo ok
<FREDD2> yo cambiaria de escritorio, vas a notar la diferencia
<FREDD2> e7 es vistoso y ligero tmb
<triptuker> aparente mente llego a la conclusión que mi problema es simple limitación de hard
<triptuker> e7 no lo conocia, lo voy a investigar
<FREDD2> ya te digo, tengo una pc similar a esa y me anda de 10
<FREDD2> hace 7 años esta 24hs x 365dias de trabajo
<triptuker> tenes alguna pagina de e7, ?? no encuentro nada
<FREDD2> http://www.enlightenment.org/
<FREDD2> es e17, perdon
<triptuker> gracias. provaste LXDE??? que tal es?
<FREDD2> es lindo tmb
<FREDD2> fijate que puppy lo trae
<FREDD2> ligerito ligerito
<FREDD2> tenes que laburarlos un poco para hacerlos llamativos, pero no es nada imposible
<triptuker> fredd2 estoy instalando E17 desde Synaptic y tambien voy a probar despues LXDE y te cuento. muchas gracias por tu tiempo
<FREDD2> de nada loco
<FREDD2> despues vas viendo aplicaciones ligeras tmb
<FREDD2> asi corre fluido el sistema
<FREDD2> ;)
<triptuker> tal cual, voy ha hacer.
<triptuker> fredd2. estoy probando e17, tenias razón, vuela la maquina ahora, y gráficamente esta muy bueno, solo que es muy diferente a lo entornarnos que estaba acostumbrado a usar y me va a costar un tiempo agarrarle la mano
<FREDD2> si, eso si, son totalmente diferentes
<FREDD2> tanto visual como en como funcionan
<FREDD2> se le puede agregar lanzadores en el escritorio, transparencias , movimiento de lanzadores etc
<FREDD2> solo que tenes que hacerlo a mano
<triptuker> muy bueno, solo que cuando minimizo chrome no le reconoce el icono estoy viendo si hay alguna forma de asignarle un icono. esta muy bueno
<triptuker> ya pude.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-21
<clasificado> Que tal gente. Ando con un laburo aburridisimo y necesito hacer tiempo jaja
<FaNtAsMiC> buenas tardes gente
<FaNtAsMiC> como dicen que les va?
<debsan> bien
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-22
<Germanaz0> ya salio la nueva version del kernel ?
<PabloRubianes> Germanaz0, a mi me esta actualizando
<PabloRubianes> el kernel en el 11.10
<Germanaz0> a mi tmb
<Germanaz0> en la vers
<Germanaz0> 3.0.0-13
<PabloRubianes> misma
<Germanaz0> yo pensaba que era algun repo que habia agregado
<Germanaz0> y ya estaba haciendo cagadas
<PabloRubianes> jajaja no
<PabloRubianes> o hicimos la misma
<Germanaz0> porque se dio justo
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<Germanaz0> agregue el repo y aparecio la vers
<Germanaz0> que agregaste ? jdownloader ?xD
<Germanaz0> PabloRubianes: estas en una notebook ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> HP DV6
<PabloRubianes> Germanaz0, ayer los iconos Faenza
<Germanaz0> je yo una HP G42 265
<Germanaz0> notaste algun cambio grozo en cuanto a la bateria y como funca la pc ?
<Germanaz0> a mi me encanto la bateria como dura
<Germanaz0> y los coolers no están todo el dia prendido
<PabloRubianes> todavia no reinicie
<PabloRubianes> estaba bajando
<PabloRubianes> la bateria siempre me duro bien
<Germanaz0> y los coolers que estaban siempre prendidos '
<Germanaz0> ahora me dura 1.30 hs :S
<Germanaz0> no se si eso esta bien
<Germanaz0> bah casi 2 hs me dura
<hendaus> buenas
<hendaus> alguien me ayuda porfavor
<tkw-one>  tengo una pregunta para gentes habiles en linux... como accesar una particion ext4 desde una sistema con una particion ext3  ??
<chory> hola
<chory> si le pasas los parametros de ext4 al montar no lo toma ?
<tkw-one> bueno intento montarla desde el nautilus
<tkw-one> pero no lo intente manualmente
<chory> y con anutilus q te dice ?
<tkw-one>  volumen «sda7[MintKatya]» usa el sistema de archivos ext4 que no está soportado por su sistema
<chory> tu kernel no puede leer ext4 parece
<chory> de donde sacaste esa particion ?
<chory> q version de ubuntu tenes ?
<tkw-one> tengo dos linux, uno que uso a diario que el ubuntu hardy, el que tengo ahora activo y uso un segundo linux que es el mint11
<chory> creo q buntu 8.04 no soporta ext4
<tkw-one> pero habra algun driver o programa que me permita siquiera leer datos de una particion ext4
<chory> si mal no recuerdo es a partir de la 9 que soporta ext4
<chory> buscando ...
<tkw-one> pero habra algun driver o programa que me permita siquiera leer datos de una particion ext4
<chory> ejecuta en consola el comando de maount
<chory> mount
<chory> es algo asi:
<chory> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda7 CARPETA_DE_MONTAJE
<tkw-one> dame un momento habro la consola
<tkw-one> mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros 'ext4' desconocido
<chory> por lo que estoy viendo no tiene soporte el kernel que tenes ...
<chory> y es un poco riesgoso utilizarlo porque podes tener perdida de información
<chory> lo que podes hacer es formatear la particion en un formato que sea comun a las 2 versiones ejemplo ext3
<tkw-one> o sea no hay caso.. o habra algun driver o programa que me permita hacerlo?
<chory> pero vas a tener q trabajar y hacer un backup de los datos que tenes ahi
<chory> o actualizar la version del ubuntu
<chory> no conozco ninguno, podes buscar
<tkw-one> eso de reformatear no es viable porque ya montar el linux mint 11 me demoro una semana.... y no dispongo del tiempo.
<chory> pero si no esta el soporte en el kernel seguramente vas a tener q cambiar el kernel o recompilar
<tkw-one> y uso la version hardy, porque es liviana, no tengo bugs, todo va al 100% cosa que no pasa con las versiones mas nuevas.
<chory> es una LTS, pero podes pasar a la otra LTS
<tkw-one> comprendo lo que dice pero ... no dispongo de espacio para actualizar... ya sabe se bajan muchos megas de datos y luego las instalciones y ese espacio en disco no lo tengo.
<tkw-one> chory: gracias de todas formas....
<chory> para eso estamos en al comunidad
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-23
<invitado_web> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-24
<Eldes> hola :)
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> Alguno podria decirme como hago para registrar una cuenta single sign on??
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-25
<TheCoffeMaker> buenas
<unimix> Guau !! Pongan los fideos que estamos todos !!
<unimix> bienvenido TheCoffeMaker !! o/
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, ^_^ a que hora arranca ?
<unimix> 22 hrs ART
<TheCoffeMaker> en diego :P
<PabloRubianes> hola que tal
<unimix> y si, casi ...
<TheCoffeMaker> PabloRubianes, o/
<unimix> PabloRubianes, o/
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<unimix> literlamente cocinado con esta temperatura
<granjero> yo ya hice mi denuncia en launchpad por este calor... debe haber un bug en algun lado....
<granjero> como va gente?
<PabloRubianes> en montevideo me derrito tambien
<juancarlospaco> test
<juancarlospaco> holas
<granjero> copiado juancarlospaco !
<unimix> Volvio !! juancarlospaco volvio !! lo dejaron libre al fin :)
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> no tengo Internet en casa  :(
<unimix> paga la cuenta y vas a ver que se arregla enseguida :P
<juancarlospaco> que lio, se me paso 1 boleta y no se como pagarla, aun no esta resuelto
<juancarlospaco> me dicen q la pague sin boleta en un pago facil, aca hay solo 1, y no te recibe pagos sin boleta x orden del duenio
<unimix> este es el unico pais en donde alguien que quiere pagar tiene que hacer un curso por correspondencia
<juancarlospaco> la boleta jamas llego, desde la web solo aparece las 2 ultimas, pero es la tercera la ke debo pagar
<juancarlospaco> el home bakin que intente hoy no lo toma no se por ke
<unimix> y la copia en PDF ?
<juancarlospaco> ke envien un duplicado demora 1 mes
<juancarlospaco> no tienen para enviarte un PDF
<juancarlospaco> es lo que yo le dije
<juancarlospaco> hagan un sistema k te mande por mail la boleta en PDF todos los meses
<granjero> juancarlospaco, es hora de cambiar de prestador....
<unimix> pero estan obligados a generar una imagen PDF que vos peudas bajarte del website
<juancarlospaco> no el fukin correo de papel
<unimix> es una disposicion de AFIP para ese tipo de empresas
<juancarlospaco> si, pero son las ultimas 2 boletas
<juancarlospaco> a mi se me paso la tercera, en ese orden
<juancarlospaco> las ke aparecen en la web ya tan pagas
<juancarlospaco> un lio
<unimix> y ahora como te conectaste ? Estas en el laburo ?
<juancarlospaco> aca siempre es asi, te cortan el dia 20, la boleta te llega el dia 19
<juancarlospaco> estoy en mi trabajo
<juancarlospaco> :(
<unimix> garronazo
<granjero> igual yo juancarlospaco !
<unimix> por lo menos estan con AA, no se quejen :P
<juancarlospaco> me kede solo pa conectar aca
<unimix> gracias juancarlospaco, es lo menos que un Ubuntu Member haria  por la comunidad Ubuntu :)
<unimix> bueno, dadas las circunstancias, que les parece si iniciamos la reunion de hoy ?
<juancarlospaco> :)
<PabloRubianes> +1
<juancarlospaco> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<PabloRubianes> aparte es mejor cuando unimix tiene que llevar el mando :P asi no lo hago yo
<unimix> EuzkoArima me aviso que llega un poquito mas tarde, aprox 22/30 ART - "3:30 UYT
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<EuzkoArima> hoy raje a los alumnos antes, estaba muerto, asi que llegue a tiempo
 * unimix invitara con un sanguche de mortadela a PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<unimix> ok, EuzkoArima, vieron ? Llego a tiempo, me verseo :P
<EuzkoArima> unimix es como siempre, no avisas y llegas tarde, avisas y caes a horario :P
<unimix> Murphy a full
<unimix> ok. largamos ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<EuzkoArima> si
<unimix> Start meeting
<unimix> En la ultima reunion, esa que no ocurrio :) hablamos de la promocion de las jornadas
<unimix> y durante la semana con PabloRubianes conversamos sobre contactar miembros de otros LoCos
<unimix> de LA
<EuzkoArima> para promoción o para algo más ?
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, en principio promocion pero si quieren organizar
<PabloRubianes> viste como es esto
<PabloRubianes> todo ayuda
<PabloRubianes> :S
<unimix> A efectos de la promocion se ha creado un grupo de FB (en UY), uno en Identi.ca, otro en Tweeter (si no recuerdo mal) y otro en G+ (que no se si esta listo)
<EuzkoArima> a mi me parece bien, pidamos promoción, si ofrecen algo más, bienvenido
<juancarlospaco> +1
<unimix> todavia no se utilizaron porque pensamos que contar con un logo representativo es fundamental
<EuzkoArima> además iriamos avanzando en el objetivo que otros años haya más LoCos involucrados
<PabloRubianes> unimix, el de G+ ta listo
<PabloRubianes> es una pagina
<unimix> ok PabloRubianes, gracias
<juancarlospaco> que usamos el ubucon pasado? no teniamos logo no?
<unimix> ademas de todo eso hablamos del tema del website con dominio UbuconLA.foo
<juancarlospaco> eramos tan poobres
<unimix> no juancarlospaco
<PabloRubianes> hablando del logo, nosotros nos pusimos en contacto con Leogg
<PabloRubianes> para ver si podia ayudar
<unimix> Guille Espertino, a quien consulte por este tema de arte grafica, me contesto y me dijo que apenas regresaba a su casa (estaba de viaje) me respondia por si o por no
<PabloRubianes> dijo que iba a tratar de
<unimix> si, leogg dijo pensar que estaria medio comprometido  con lostiempos porque estaria trabajando para el lanzamiento de la 12.04
<unimix> pero si logramos que produzca algo antes de que finalice Enero por ahi zafamos y el tambien
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, a eduardo no le interesa?
<unimix> esta away Edu
<unimix> despues le preguntamos si le interesa, Seria una alternativa mas
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no es EduardoR el eduardo que pregunte
<juancarlospaco> lol
<unimix> Ah, mucho Eduardo me confundio :)
<PabloRubianes> el eduardo por el que pregunto es el socio de EduardoR que nos hizo los dise;os de remeras
<PabloRubianes> si aca todos se llaman eduardo
<unimix> Es una condicion para ser miembro de Ubuntu-Uy ... sone
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ es uducass
<PabloRubianes> ese mismo
<unimix> ok.
<unimix> Decia, de todo lo mencionado, nos estaria faltando el hosting con dominio UbuConLA.foo
<juancarlospaco> .org ?
<unimix> el tema que qui en ARG registrar un dominio internacional como foo no es gratis
<PabloRubianes> habiamos dicho de ver si como uruguay y argentina no usan los hostings que da Canonical por ser oficiales si los podiamos pedir no?
<unimix> Ah, cierto, habiamos hablado de eso
<unimix> gracias PabloRubianes !
<PabloRubianes> el hosting aca sale plata tambien
<juancarlospaco> si el hosting lo da canonical,  ...a por el
<unimix> y que le consultaria a beuno por este tema y sino a Laura Czakowsky que esta en el LoCo Council
<juancarlospaco> no sabia de eso la verdad
<unimix> ya tengo un todo para resolver mañana a mas tardar
<EuzkoArima> joya
<PabloRubianes> juancarlospaco, le da hosting a los LoCos oficiales, pero como ya lo teniamos de antes no lo usamos
<PabloRubianes> y hay que ver donde sale mas barato el dominio
<unimix> Tambien hablamos de la plataforma del site y si no recuerdo mal, quedamos en que correria WP
<unimix> (esto para poner en antecedentes a los demas)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, quedamos que ibamos a ver que nos dan
<PabloRubianes> sino la hacemos plana... esta el template de ubuntu-uy para usar
<PabloRubianes> sino
<unimix> PabloRubianes, vos habias visto que facilitaban WP y Drupal o estoy imaginando ?
<PabloRubianes> hay temas pero depende las versiones
<unimix> PabloRubianes, ok, ese tamplate me gusta mucho
<PabloRubianes> no se que te dan
<unimix> Ok, entonces consulto sobre eso tambien
<PabloRubianes> para los que lo quieran ver www.ubuntu.org.uy
<juancarlospaco> si dan CMSs seria comun que den WP, ya que WP es muy comun
<PabloRubianes> juancarlospaco, no se con que viene el servidor que te dan
<PabloRubianes> pero todo se puede ver
<unimix> el tema es que si te dan un hosting tipo VPS tenemos que decidir que usamos
<PabloRubianes> unimix, eso ya es otra cosa
<PabloRubianes> creo que se puede pedir vps
<PabloRubianes> pero ta eso seria escenario ideal
<unimix> por eso mencione lo de decidir que plataforma usar
<unimix> Un tema que no es menor es que si usas el hosting de Canonical el dominio es de su propiedad
<PabloRubianes> eso seria un problema?
<unimix> otro tema mas para consultar, por las dudas
<EuzkoArima> unimix, igual jodería mucho que el dominio sea de ellos ?
<PabloRubianes> para mi mejor
<unimix> no, solo que me parece importante que sepamos que es asi
<juancarlospaco> no me parece que este mal el dominio
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo porque puede llegar el momento que el evento siga sin nosotros
<unimix> PabloRubianes, +1 a ese punto
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> alguna consulta ams sobre el tema hosting y website ? Sino paso a otro tema
<juancarlospaco> +1
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo si se va moviendo la sede para algun lugar lejos de aca
<PabloRubianes> las posibilidades de viajes son un poco reducidas a veces
<juancarlospaco> nop, hay que conseguir esa info nomas, pero se ve claro el tema
<unimix> sep, es cierto
<juancarlospaco> +1
<unimix> ok. Respecto del lugar ayer me contacto la persona que le consulte para hacerlo en la U de Quilmes
<unimix> me dijo que en estos dias me llamaria por TE porque quiere ampliar informacion
<juancarlospaco> bien
<unimix> a el le interesa el tema en forma personal, asi que no dudo que hara mucha fuerza para que la cosa se defina favorablemente
<unimix> igualmente hay posibilidades en la Austral y ayer Flo Mincucci me menciono la UTN de Medrano
<unimix> asi que tenemos varias posibilidades, como ven
<juancarlospaco> redundancia, eso es bueno :P
<PabloRubianes> unimix, el ultimo como es?
<EuzkoArima> lol
<PabloRubianes> ni de nombre me suena
<unimix> a mi me gustaria saber que opinion les merece hacer las jornadas en QUilmes o en CABA
<unimix> PabloRubianes, es la Universidad Tecnologica Nacional
<unimix> sede Medrano
<unimix> en Capital Federal
<PabloRubianes> googleo
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<EuzkoArima> caba es mas central, quilmes o cualquier localidad del GBA tiene el problema que el que viene de la otra punta va medio muerto
<juancarlospaco> la verdad no juzgaria sin conocer los lugares, y los contactos a esos lugares
<juancarlospaco> +1
<unimix> como me pasa a mi ... que tengo que curzar todo BsAs, pero a mi me gusta la U de QUilmes
<juancarlospaco> todos los caminos apuntan al puerto
<unimix> me parece un ambito muy apropiado para lo que queremos hacer
<unimix> y la gente tiene la mejor onda
<juancarlospaco> bien
<juancarlospaco> eso es bueno
<TheCoffeMaker> EuzkoArima, -1
<TheCoffeMaker> +1
<TheCoffeMaker> perdon
<unimix> ademas el movimiento de SL en la zona Sur es mas fuerte que en otras localidades del GBA
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<juancarlospaco> interesante
<TheCoffeMaker> yo puedo ver si consigo la facultad de ciencias economicas
<EuzkoArima> si, el lugar, la onda todo bien, y no esta mal comunicado, pero viste, al que no sabe si venir o no, ponele q es en quilmes y el tipo de zona norte, dificil que venga
<unimix> imaginate juancarlospaco se cruza la provincia :P
<juancarlospaco> :(
<unimix> TheCoffeMaker, tambien habia pensado en vos por ese tema
<EuzkoArima> juancarlospaco tiene que salir el dia anterior :D
<unimix> pregunto ...
<juancarlospaco> igual mi mayor problema es de poder safar del trabajo, y segundo economico
<unimix> es posible que nos den un auditorio en el edificio nuevo ?
<unimix> TheCoffeMaker, ^
<danielmato> buenas noches, perdon por la hora
<unimix> TheCoffeMaker, podras averguar si hay disponibilidad para el 11 y 12 de Mayo del 2012 ?
<unimix> Entonces por lo que veo hay como un consenso tacito en que sea lo mas centrico posible. Es asi ?
<unimix> Pregunto para no seguir franeleando con la gente de la U de Quilmes
<juancarlospaco> que sea centrico es bueno, siempre y cuando el lugar no lo desmerezca
<EuzkoArima> a mi me parece "deseable" para que se acerque la mayor cantidad de gente posible
<EuzkoArima> justamente, si el lugar es centrico pero el de quilmes es mucho mejor, me quedo en quilmes
<danielmato> unimix, yo recién llego, lo más centrico posible sería genial para los que vamos de fuera de Buenos Aires
<unimix> ok.
<unimix> de lo que tenemos como posibilidades en CABA lo mejor, lejos , es la Austral
<juancarlospaco> por practica los eventos internacionales suelen ser centricos
<unimix> five stars
<juancarlospaco> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> ok, entonces les parece que enfrie el tema Quilmes o lo dejo correr ?
<juancarlospaco> si la austral te parece 5 estrella
<juancarlospaco> puedes dejarlo para otro evento
<unimix> Tambien, es cierto, podemos hacer otra cosa en Quilmes
<unimix> ok, entonces ....
<PabloRubianes> por las fotos que vi
<unimix> a romperle los pies a Z37a para que defina el tema (porque viene por su lado el contacto)
<PabloRubianes> y opinando de atrevido...
<PabloRubianes> Austral para lo mejor....
<unimix> PabloRubianes, vale
<EuzkoArima> a zeta lo persigo yo :P
<unimix> entonces todas las pilas a lograr Austral
<juancarlospaco> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<juancarlospaco> definido el lugar y fecha
<unimix> alguna pregunta sobre el tema del lugar ? Sino paso a otro
<juancarlospaco> nop
<EuzkoArima> unimix, igual en quilmes trataria de armar algo
<juancarlospaco> next
<unimix> ok
<unimix> QUeria preguntarles si pudieron lerr la wiki de UbuCoLA
<unimix> y si tenian algun comentario sobre los detalles organizativos que puse
<unimix> Hay cosas que no se hablaron, otras que ni se pensaron y otras que se tocaron pero no se desarrollaron en detalle aun
<juancarlospaco> es esta? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<unimix> asi que tomenlo a modo de propuesta / draft y anoten y digan lo que crean oportuno
<juancarlospaco> ajam, similar al ubucon pasado, me parece sensato
<unimix> si, de hecho me base en la del 2010 para hacer la del 2012
<unimix> como para ir capitalziando laburo previo
<juancarlospaco> 1 cosa que no se entiende, si no es alguien de nosotros
<juancarlospaco> dice
<juancarlospaco> " evitar, en la medida de lo posible, instalaciones " mas abajo dice "InstallFest"  :P
<juancarlospaco> como que editaria explicando a que se refiere puntualmente
<unimix> A ese tipo de cosas me referia antes cuando dije temas no hablados, ni pensados, etc.
<juancarlospaco> yo lo entiendo, a lo que voy capas alguien no
<unimix> sientanse libres de arreglar cualquier bug que detecten
<ProfMatias> Buenas noches, perdon mi llegada tardia... tengo un lugar para proponer la realizacion de la Ubucon 2012, si es que todavia no han desidido lugar
<unimix> Profe !! A ver, contanos
 * unimix va a buscar un pucho y vuelve ASAP
<ProfMatias> Trabajo en el INSPT que es donde se dictan las tecnicaturas y profesorados de la UTN
<ProfMatias> alli hicimos junto a Roman, Eduardo y Alvaro, la semana pasada y esta unas charlas
<ProfMatias> En principio se podria hacer la Ubucon, aunque el rector y los directivos necesitan tener una reunion previa como para que les expliquen bien como es la organizacion
<ProfMatias> el lugar cuenta con 4 laboratorios con PCs, mas de 20 aulas y un auditorio
<ProfMatias> no es como la UP, del 2010, pero es un lindo lugar, comodo y de facil acceso
<unimix> esta ubicado en Almagro
<EuzkoArima> el lugar es muy accesible
<ProfMatias> es chacarita me parece... porque es Av Triunvirato y Tronador
<EuzkoArima> si bien fui a dar la charla y no mirar todo el edificio
<unimix> ProfMatias, hay posibilidad de que la gente pueda ver fotos del lugar ?
<ProfMatias> de hecho la boca de subte Tronador te deja en la puerta
<unimix> sobre todo para la gente del Uruguay
<EuzkoArima> me parece que le "invadiríamos todo"
<danielmato> unimix se agradece
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<ProfMatias> si, pueden entrar a www.inspt.utn.edu.ar
<unimix> gacias ProfMatias :)
<ProfMatias> alli hay alguna fotos
<unimix> Respecto de los requerimiento de infraestructura primero nos tenemos que poner de acuerdo en algo fundamental
<unimix> si vamos a hacer charlas y/o talleres en paralelo o cada ctividad en seri
<unimix> e
<unimix> eso determinaria que necesitemos mas de un "aula" o con el auditorio nos alcanzaria
<juancarlospaco> si el lugar da comodamente, en paralelo, pienso yo
<unimix> ademas, con actividades en serie no ponemos en compromiso la asistencia de quienes estaninteresados en dos temas que se dan al mismo tiempo
<juancarlospaco> ah, eso es un buen punto
<ProfMatias> Si, el lugar da para mas que paralelo. Igualmente tambien depende de la cantidad de exponentes
<unimix> saco este tema asi, en el medio de lo otro porque es totalmente vinculante
<unimix> en UbuCon 2010 llegamos a tres actividades en paralelo porque sino no nos daba el tiempo
<juancarlospaco> pero tambien tiene la inversa
<juancarlospaco> si el tema no te interesa, quedas boyando, en lugar de concurrir a otra
<juancarlospaco> supongo
<juancarlospaco> :P
<unimix> pero esto es una decision que tenemos que tomar ahora (no en este momento precisamente) porque determina tambien como se seleccionaran las charlas
<EuzkoArima> para mi lo ideal seria paralelo tratando que sean cosas lo mas distante posible, tipo una charla básica en paralelo con una avanzada
<juancarlospaco> +1
<TheCoffeMaker> uminix, perdon me llamo mi jermu para morfar ... si averiguo ... mañana te digo para cuando te puedo tener una respuesta
<danielmato> +1
<juancarlospaco> opino igual que EuzkoArima
<unimix> ProfMatias, como ves tenemos varios puntos para definir aun
<unimix> dale TheCoffeMaker, gracias y saludos a tu mujer !
<juancarlospaco> ups
<juancarlospaco> debo irme, espero tener conectividad de nuevo en breve, saludos y disculpas
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, les devuelve los saludos :)
<ProfMatias> Creo que la opcion de hacer en paraleo una charla basica y otra de nivel avanzado seria lo mas indicado
<unimix> gracias TheCoffeMaker y tambien juancarlospaco por acompañarnos
<ProfMatias> Asi no queda nadie boyando porque se aburre o porque no entiende lo que estan exponiendo
<unimix> ok. entonces tendriamos un charla plenaria y actividades en paralelo
<PabloRubianes> termino la reunion?
<unimix> nono, aun no
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, +1
<PabloRubianes> para mi seria hacer
<PabloRubianes> 1 o 2 plenarias
<PabloRubianes> se divide
<PabloRubianes> en dos hilos 2 charlas mas
<PabloRubianes> y el final plenario
<PabloRubianes> pero se puede ver
<TheCoffeMaker> yo diria de hacer dos tracks + talleres (siendo una comunidad tan grande prodrian intentar hacer los talleres como en el barcamp)
<unimix> entonces deberiamos contar con un auditorio y dos aulas, todo equipado con audio y video
<PabloRubianes> TheCoffeMaker, hay que tener cuidado con los contendidos
<PabloRubianes> contenidos
<unimix> si, a mi me gusta el tema de talleres como apoyatura de las charlas
<TheCoffeMaker> PabloRubianes, sip
<PabloRubianes> y con quien los da
<PabloRubianes> el barcamp es mucho mas a como venga
<unimix> si, igualmente el tema de las charlas y los disertantes creo que vendra para la proxima reunion
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, si llega a estar economicas disponible hay dos auditorios + el SUM y si se necesita mas espacio se pide mas (por ejemplo el aula magna nueva que entran 1000 personas si mal no recuerdo)
<PabloRubianes> este....
<unimix> Eso, quiero eso, TheCoffeMaker !!
<PabloRubianes> cuanta gente se podria esperar?
<PabloRubianes> 1000 no es mucho
<PabloRubianes> ?
<ProfMatias> a la pelota
<unimix> los que eestamos aqui :P
<ProfMatias> en el INSPT  no entrarian
<TheCoffeMaker> jajajaja
<unimix> el tema es asi: Si hay inscripcion on line y se anotan 1000 personas, lo mas probable es que tengamos 200 asistentes efectivos
<ProfMatias> yo estuve en la CISL este año, y habra habido en el pleno unas 300 personas
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> esto no tiene base cientifica pero se observa cada vez que hay un evento sobre SL en BsAs
<EuzkoArima> si, la otra vez creo que fue 4 a 1 (inscriptos vs asistentes)
<PabloRubianes> eso pasa porque es gratis
<PabloRubianes> si el dia ta lindo no van
<unimix> asi es PabloRubianes
<unimix> no me preocuparia por el espacio pero tampoco me compremeteria a usar un auditorio para 1k personas
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, antes que me olvide, la facultad la unica condicion que pone es que haya algunas (2 o 3) charlas relacionadas con las carreras que se siguen en economicas
<unimix> me expectativa es que si logramos 500 personas durante los dos dias esta bien
<unimix> ah, buen punto TheCoffeMaker
<ProfMatias> ah, como son las fechas de las jornadas?, porque no estoy enterado
<unimix> TheCoffeMaker, el viernes lo queremos dedicar para temas corporate y negocios
<unimix> ProfMatias, 11 y 12 de Mayo 2012
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, eso atrae a la gente de economicas ... en el SFD le pifie al timing ... ese tipo de charlas hay que ponerlas a la tarde que es cuando los alumnos esta mas disponibles
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, perfecto!
<TheCoffeMaker> podria hablar en HP para ver que onda con la alianza que hizo con ubuntu para armar datacenters con ARM
<unimix> si ese perfil de charlas entra en las exigencias de la facultad, entonces vamos bien
<unimix> TheCoffeMaker, eso seria muuuuy interesante
<TheCoffeMaker> mañana me pongo en campaña :)
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> sea donde sea que terminemos haciendo las jornadas
<danielmato> +1
<ProfMatias> preferible que sobren lugares a que falten
<unimix> bueno, algo mas antes de cerrar hasta el proximo jueves ?
<unimix> les voy apedir que cada uno haga laburo de hormiga: que logre que porlo menos una persona del LoCo se sume a esto. Vamos a necesitar gente porque son muchos los temas a tender
<TheCoffeMaker> si, repasemos en que quedamos con las asignaciones .... yo veo economicas y HP (mañana mando los primeros mails)
<PabloRubianes> que los esperamos en #ubuntu-uy el jueves
<unimix> y porque mas gente hace mas ruido y necesitamos hacer mucho ruido con esto
<PabloRubianes> y diganle a la gente que se aceptan logos
<PabloRubianes> capaz que alguien quiere ir tirando ideas
<ProfMatias> Yo consulto en el INSPT de acuerdo a los requerimientos mas o menos planteados recien
<unimix> y si abrimos un concurso ?
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix, +1
<unimix> gracias ProfMatias
<ProfMatias> +1
<danielmato> concurso, me gusta
<PabloRubianes> unimix, estaria
<EuzkoArima> yo le estoy escribiendo a zeta por univ austral
<unimix> ok. Armo algo en la wiki y les aviso para que pasen y vean
<EuzkoArima> y cuando me lo cruce en el chat le pregunto directo
<TheCoffeMaker> estan organizando algo por la lista de mails ? (btw, tienen lista en ubuntu-ar?)
<unimix> Apenas le demos el Ok a la wiki lanzamos publicamente el concurso del logo para UbuConLA
<unimix> la idea es que sea internacional, es decir, que participen personas de LA fundamentalmente
<ProfMatias> ya tienen registrado el dominio, sino que alguien lo haga asi una vez se tenga el logo, poder ir armando la page
<TheCoffeMaker> jajaja olvidense de mi pregunta :P
<unimix> TheCoffeMaker, :)
<PabloRubianes> the
<PabloRubianes> TheCoffeMaker, buscan UbuConLA en launchpad
<unimix> ProfMatias, ese tema lo estaremos resolviendo en estos dias ya que intentaremos hosting con Canonical
<PabloRubianes> ahi esta el grupo y la lista del evento
<unimix> suscribanse a esa lista, please !
<unimix> asi nos comunicamos entre reuniones por ahi entre todos (ARG y UY)
<TheCoffeMaker> ahi toy :)
<unimix> ademas espero que la semana que viene se sumen de otros paises
<unimix> Bueno, si no hay mas preguntas y/o temas que quieran tratar, cerramos aqui hasta el proximo jueves en #ubuntu-uy con la conduccion de PabloRubianes :)
<ProfMatias> Salu2
<PabloRubianes> asi que se me comportan jjajaa
<TheCoffeMaker> Salduso!
<TheCoffeMaker> lol
<TheCoffeMaker> saludos!
<unimix> gracias a todos por haber estado en esta reunion aportando cada uno lo suyo
<danielmato> salu2
<magu42> salutes desde uy
<EuzkoArima> hasta el jueves
<magu42> nas noches
<unimix> end meeting
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-26
<GastonBorys> güenas noches
<GastonBorys> algún copado que use evolution y la notificación de correo?
<rolofobia> hola
<rolofobia> tengo un problema
<rolofobia> alguien me puede ayudar?
<rolofobia> ?¿?¿?
<rolofobia> tengo un disco de 3 tb y luego de instalar ubuntu no inicia.
<rolofobia> saben que puede llegar a ser?
<raggaman> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-19
<Hernan82> Hola amigos, que tal... necesito hacerles una pregunta que no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu, solo una... me podrian dar una mano? Gracias.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-22
<gustavo_> alguien de argentina para que me de una mano con el arranque de ubuntu que no butea y no tengo cd
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-24
<totolinux> hola una consulta
<totolinux> tengo un pc viejo poca ram 256
<totolinux> estoy usando ubuntu con e17 todo bien pero como escritorio es limitado
<totolinux> se puede usar ubuntu 8.04 y actualizar o tener todo al dia
<Carloslinux> hola
<Carloslinux> tengo problemas con webcam en facebook con ubuntu
<Carloslinux> hay alguna solucion?
#ubuntu-ar 2017-11-22
<lobogris> hola
<lobogris> hay algún grupo de usuarios de kde neon?
#ubuntu-ar 2017-11-23
<st_iron> hola
